# Bettas and Salt



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I read somewhere that Bettas are NOT too tolerant of salt. Well actually, there were included on a list of fish that are not tolerant of salt.

I put a minimal amount of salt in for my platys.....am I harming Mario???

Thanks,
Kay


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably not if it's only a little bit, but I'm sure he doesn't exactly enjoy it.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Probably not if it's only a little bit, but I'm sure he doesn't exactly enjoy it.


OK....I'll be careful with the salt. 

Thanks,
Kay


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As long as you don't put more than 1 tea spoon per two gallons or so they should be fine.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> As long as you don't put more than 1 tea spoon per two gallons or so they should be fine.


OK, he should be ok then. I usually just put 1 tsp in my 10 gal. every other water change or so....less if I forget.  

Thanks CM,
Kay


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

ooops. I read somewhere that it is actually good to put a little pinch of salt for the bettas. Guess you can't believe everything you read....grr.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

I've read countless times that it is good to put salt in too...but it does seem to annoy my bettas. 

I stopped adding salt, and they are none the worse for wear. In other words, the healthy ones are still healthy and the one who isn't hasn't gotten any worse.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Not all betta hate salt, especially not marine bettas! ha ha ha ha ha !!!!:lol:


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i put a teeny bit of salt in my betta tanks


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmmm.... I put 1 tablesppoon per 5 gallons and they dont hurt my bettas.....


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

i put a small amount in my 1 gallons and my bettas seem to be happy.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I've heard you should put no more than 1 teaspoon per 5Gallons.


----------

